# Info on old Shetland fishing boat req'd please



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi guys,
A friend of mine is researching an old fishing boat that his grandfather skippered, and has supplied me with the name and number of the boat.
The name was "Agnes" And the number was LK 1086.
This was around the end of WW1, 1920's era.
Can someone look up an old Olsens or whatever and give some more details if possible please?

Thanks for your assistance,

Barry


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Hmmmm ... 

If you try a search on Miramar you will find an awful lot of hits for the name Agnes and I don't have any information to narrow it down. One of them you will find here with an ID of 1036 but Danish registered - could this be your one? :http://www.miramarshipindex.org.nz/ship/show/186252


----------



## J Smith (Jan 12, 2007)

re AGNES LK1086 - in the 1910 edition of Olsens the vessel is listed as being owned by G. G. and D. KAY, but no further information is given.
However, in a similar listing of the same year of British Fishing 'STEAMERS' the vessel is not mentioned. So it could be assumed that the vessel would have been a sailing boat, most probably a Zulu.
I do hope that someone can come up with more information for you.
Regards - James Smith, Aberdeen.


----------



## Junius (Jan 7, 2009)

*Zulu*

Barry, I saw your model Zulu on another site,lovely job, I have an old model of a Wick Zulu,the Crystal River,(26")and I believe the boat was sold to Shetland,there is a LK? Crystal River,would that be it? Would you happen to have any info on it? and oblige, Junius.


----------

